# Subwoofer box construction



## TLLT (Jul 6, 2011)

I am building a replacement sub box for my boat. I have it built out of 3/4 treated wood but I am wondering if I should coat it in anything before installing it in the boat. My friend told me to just carpet it but I don;t think that is enough. I want something to make it as water proof and strong as possible. I would like to have it coated in truck bed liner but that will be expensive. I was hoping somebody will have a great solution to this problem. Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Take a look at kiwi grip


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*Resin*

Use fiberglass resin make about 3coats and use some mat it will last, or use 100% starboard but that gets really expensive


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

You can buy the roll on bedliner by the quart for about 25 dollars it works great and look better heruliner I just did the entire topside of my boat with white color are more exspensive black is cheaper and you can find it at any parts house.


----------



## Derek (Sep 1, 2010)

X2 on the resin from the post above and then sand and paint youll be glad and it will last


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

X3 on fiber glass and resin/epoxy; same thing used on wooden kayaks. You can paint it, too. Make sure that epoxy cover all the wood surfaces. Material can be bought from Home Depot or auto part place.


----------



## The Spoiler (Mar 5, 2012)

*Fiberglass resin*

Fiberglass resin like mentioned before will work great..Make sure you dont mix it too hot though it will crack..


----------

